# Asterisk in String ("Egal-Zeichen")



## Melamed (14. Okt 2010)

Hallo!
Der Titel der Überschrift ist etwas ungenau gewählt, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das besser ausdrücken sollte.
Ich programmiere ein kurzes Java-Programm, das eine Datei einliest und dann die 

```
<a class="keretes-cim" href="http://www.errc.org">ERRC</a>
```
durch 

```
<a class="keretes-cim" href="http://www.errc.org"><small>ERRC</small></a>
```
ersetzt.

Meine Idee wäre, dass ich nach <a class="keretes-cim" href=" und "> suche, jedoch wüsste ich nicht, ob es ein String-Äquivalent des allseits beliebten Asterisken * gibt.
Ich müsste irgendwie die Homepage ignorieren - gibt es da etwas oder hat jemand eine andere Idee?

Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (14. Okt 2010)

reguläre Ausdrücke gibts in Java, suche danach


----------



## Melamed (14. Okt 2010)

Genau! Reguläre Ausdrücke.
Dass ich da nicht selbst draufgekommen bin... 

DANKE!!


----------



## Suinos (15. Okt 2010)

Ein 'Egal-Zeichen' nennt man übrigens Wildcard.


----------



## Melamed (15. Okt 2010)

Gut zu wissen, Danke. :rtfm:


----------

